# What do you like on your hotdogs?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

When I'm hungry, I make threads like this.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Mustard, relish and onions. I don't like ketchup on my hotdogs. :0


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Chili, cheese, onions, and sweet relish.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

We're talking dried onions right?


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Hotdogs are yuk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

anyoldkindofday said:


> We're talking dried onions right?


Freshly chopped white onions, of course.

Only White Castle burgers get away with rehydrated onions.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm surprised you listed avocado as an option! In my homeland, hot dogs are usually topped with mashed avocado, mayo, diced tomatoes, and sauerkraut. No sauerkraut for me though.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Ketchup, mustard, relish, bacon bits, onions


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hot peppers and hot sauce.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

More hotdogs


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Money


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Ketchup, mustard and fried onions.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I eat mine plain since I mostly only have the ketchup and mustard options to choose from but when you add all those other options, I can't just leave it like it is. I'd add cheese, onions and bacon. :b


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Peanut butter and Froot Loops


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Everything


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

"I don't like hotdogs."


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

ketchup, onions, and pickles or Chili cheese.

I also sometimes cook hotdogs with oriental flavored ramen noodles. I then top the hotdogs, which are on buns, with some of the flavored noodles. Yum!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I just have them with ketchup.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

All about the mustard. Love that tangy taste. Surprisingly not really unhealthy like most dressings as well.

Occasionally go for a chili cheese dog.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Of that list I voted ketchup. BBQ sauce on a well grilled smokey is cool too.

I couldn't even tell you that last time I ate a hotdog though. They were a staple of our diet growing up when we lived with my dad so now unless it's fresh off the BBQ I don't have them at all


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't like hotdogs. 

:hide


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I grew up only ever putting tomato sauce (ketchup) on my hot dogs and occasionally onions. I have recently discovered (or rather re-discovered) how good mustard is. I think I didn't like it as a kid so I would always avoid it. But then I found some in the fridge a couple weeks ago, made some hot dogs and put some tomato sauce AND mustard on it and it was sooo good. So now I am a mustard convert lol.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd like a lady or two on my hotdog..


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Usually just ketchup, but sometimes bacon & cheese if I'm feeling unhealthy 
I have never heard of someone putting mac & cheese on a hotdog though...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SapphicDysphoria said:


> I have never heard of someone putting mac & cheese on a hotdog though...


It's delicious. They serve it at some food places.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

my speciality is always a hot dog a little on then burnt side topped with ketchup and grilled onions. now thats what i call YUM


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> It's delicious. They serve it at some food places.


Whaaaat? That is awesome. I approve. :yes


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Ketchup, mustard, and sweet relish. The only thing I hate is when sweet relish makes the bun soggy.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Usually just ketchup or mustard, but I recently had a chili cheese hotdog from Sonic and it was pretty good!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mustard, ketchup, relish, bacon bits, and cheese...not all on one hotdog of course uke lol


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Tomato sauce, cheese, also onions are nice if they are fried.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

musiclover55 said:


> Usually just ketchup or mustard, but I recently had a *chili cheese hotdog from Sonic *and it was pretty good!


Those are heavenly...


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

A hotdog with tomato sauce and mustard. A combination w pickles sounds nice too but I've never tried it.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Love.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I like them plain.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I never thought about bacon on a hot dog.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank u.. im hungry now... =)


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

Cheese dogs with ketchup. They're good.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

*Everything*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If I can only have one topping for my hotdogs that is indispensable, it has to be mustard. As long as they have mustard on them, they're saved from being too dull and boring to eat. Next in line would be relish and then sauerkraut (Not too sure about relish and sauerkraut together though. Not sure if I've tried it). Put mustard and kraut on there together and you've got a very decent basic hotdog (assuming your wieners and buns are decent).


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> If I can only have one topping for my hotdogs that is indispensable, it has to be mustard. As long as they have mustard on them, they're saved from being too dull and boring to eat. Next in line would be relish and then sauerkraut (Not too sure about relish and sauerkraut together though. Not sure if I've tried it). Put mustard and kraut on there together and you've got a very decent basic hotdog (*assuming your wieners and buns are decent*).


A good requirement for all things in life. :b

Couldn't resist.


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

Ketchup~


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Slytherclaw said:


> Cheese dogs with ketchup. They're good.


Boo! Cheese dogs with mustard, yo! Or simply a chili dog. :yes


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just ketchup or ketchup with barbeque sauce (preferably a hot one). Baked beans if we have some. The only mustard I like is honey mustard, I would pair that with ketchup as well.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*Why is mind going in the gutter w/ that question*


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

drugs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I used to like mustard a lot as a young kid, but at some point I stopped liking it. Ketchup quickly took its place. I've only recently started putting up with it if it already comes on a sandwich. There is a place that serves chili cheese dogs with mustard on them and I ask them to not add it. Don't like the combo with chili cheese. Maybe I should try giving mustard a shot again, at least on its own. This thread is making me tempted to get some hot dogs and mustard :b


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I don't really like hot dogs, but they're the least repulsive with chili peppers on them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Onions, cheese, onions & tomato sauce.


----------

